# Otocinclus Looks like it's bleeding?



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

Just noticed one of my otocinclus's head is bright red almost as if it's bleeding, has anyone seen anything like this before? They live with corys and guppys so I don't think its been attacked, the other 3 look perfectly normal. Would much appreciate any input.


----------



## horsyqueen (Jun 8, 2011)

i have kept otos ever since i started and their throat do look pinkish but it could be.


----------



## Eroom (Apr 5, 2011)

Has it been sucking a vimto lolly?


----------

